# uber service fee



## dustin9973 (Feb 1, 2017)

On my end of the year summary it says the uber service fee is $1,100. I am taking the standard mile deduction. Can I deduct this as well and if so where do I write this off at?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dustin9973 said:


> On my end of the year summary it says the uber service fee is $1,100. I am taking the standard mile deduction. Can I deduct this as well and if so where do I write this off at?


Separate issues. You deduct Uber's fees from what they show they paid you to arrive at a figure that matches your bank deposits. Then from that net revenue you take your mileage deduction, cell phone, etc. to get your net profit, on which you pay taxes if you made enough. FICA threshold is $400 or more in profit, plus income tax if any.
Disclosure: I am not a tax professional.


----------



## dustin9973 (Feb 1, 2017)

Older Chauffeur sorry to bother you again so this is what my breakdown is. I added the 4414 and the 1835 on my schedule C. Are you saying I can subtract the airport fee city fee, booking fee, uber service fee, and fuel card deducation from those two numbers as my final number in my schedule C? 
1099-K BREAKDOWN 1099-MISC BREAKDOWN1
Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1 USD 4414.41
Tolls USD 46.76
Airport Fee USD 115.00
City Fee USD 21.50
Booking fee USD 396.00
TOTAL USD 4993.67
Referral / Incentive USD 1835.90
TOTAL USD 1835.90
OTHER POTENTIAL DEDUCTIONS
Uber Service Fee USD 1103.72
Fuel Card Deduction USD 144.61


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dustin9973 said:


> Older Chauffeur sorry to bother you again so this is what my breakdown is. I added the 4414 and the 1835 on my schedule C. Are you saying I can subtract the airport fee city fee, booking fee, uber service fee, and fuel card deducation from those two numbers as my final number in my schedule C?
> 1099-K BREAKDOWN 1099-MISC BREAKDOWN1
> Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1 USD 4414.41
> Tolls USD 46.76
> ...


I'm out of my depth here. But I don't think you can deduct the fuel card expenses when you take the standard mileage rate- that is supposed to include all costs of operating a vehicle. I again suggest that you total up your deposits and then see what items on that list you need to deduct to equal your deposits. The referral/incentive fees are actually in your deposits. 
I think I have read that there is a set of instructions that tell you which items on the list you can deduct. You should be able to access it wherever you got the list.


----------



## Callmepete (Apr 16, 2018)

dustin9973 said:


> On my end of the year summary it says the uber service fee is $1,100. I am taking the standard mile deduction. Can I deduct this as well and if so where do I write this off at?


Yes! the booking, service fees, instant pay fees, and the like go under line 10, while the airport, & city fees, from your summary, go under line 23 (make sure you don't deduct the tolls Uber reimbursed you).

Because Uber "Reimburses" some things, they get to deduct those as THEIR expenses not us. They already exclude this from our "gross income". These are things under the "Reimbursments" section on the summary. The "fuel card deduction" sounds like it would go under this category. I.e. Uber already deducted it, so you don't have to.

I haven't found a place to subtract the referral and other incentives from taxable income, so I'd hold off on that one.

I haven't found your 4414 or the 1835 forms you've mentioned on the IRS.gov website. I think you're lost.
In addition to the Profit or Loss From Business (form 1040 schedule c) You'll need
2. the Self-Employement tax (form 1040 schedule se), and
3. the U.S. Individual Icome Tax Return (form 1040).
You'll also have state taxes too, and a quick check to your county and city might be useful, but they usually do like a property tax, which for the renting individual doesn't apply, or point of sale tax, (that Uber takes care of and is listed as the "city fees").


----------

